# Happy Gotcha Day, Risa!



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Since your mom is slacking..... Happy Anniversary Jamie and Risa from your friends back East!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I'm not slacking! It's just tough to post pictures of what we did until we get done with everything and get home.







Thanks for the Gotcha Day wishes, guys.









It's hard to believe 2 years ago today, I brought Risa home. Looking back, I was totally not ready for a dog with 'issues.' I didn't know what I was getting into. However, she has taught me as much if not more than what I taught her. It's amazing the transformation she has undergone. She is no longer so fearful of people, other dogs, and novel objects. Her confidence level has increased tenfold (if not more). We finally got her CGC this year and she is doing so much better not being reactive to other dogs. She has been a gift and I love her more than words can say.

She came to me so skinny and scared (7/15/06):








It seemed to take forever to put weight on her (8/6/06):









And today we celebrated the wonderful bond we've created!! I made her a little 'cake':








Can I eat it now?








Mmmmmmm cake!









I figured today would be an excellent day to take her down to the lake to swim. She really enjoys swimming and I like that she can keep going and going without overheating.








First we posed for a picture:








Then we hit the water. "Come on, Mom. Throw it!"
















When I was trying to take photos of her swimming towards the toy, if I didn't tell her to 'wait' along the shoreline she decided she would swim out with me! I was shocked to see her right alongside me paddling away.
























She was exhausted and passed out in the car on the way home. Note how she has stretched her seatbelt to the max so that she could lay on the opposite side of the car:








When we got home, I dryed her off and she entertained me with some zoomies:
























After some rest, I took Risa down to get some ice cream (though I have a feeling it may not have been a great idea with her GI issues







):








We wrapped up our evening by going to Rally class. Despite not having practiced much, she did extremely well. I was also pleased with her behavior during our downtimes between runs. The other dogs could walk within a couple feet of her and she barely gave them a glance. WTG, Ris.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

WTG Risa! Sounds like you guys had a great day together!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Video of some of her zoomies:


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Happy Gotcha Day, Risa!!!!!!!!!














We are so proud of you and Jamie both!! So proud of how far you have come, and what a great team you are with Mom!! WAY TO GO RISA!! Great pictures of your grand day out.. my fave is the toy-swimming-beside pics.. too cute!







What an athletic, happy girl you are now Risa! Muscular, happy, focused, zesty and always up for an adventure with Mom. We loved the Zooooomie vid, too!!


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Happy Gotcha Day!!!







Looks like Mum spoiled you rotten!


----------



## luanne (May 27, 2004)

Happy Gotcha Day, Risa!!!!!!!

Lu


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Happy Gotcha day to the beautiful Risa!! That pic of the 2 of you is fantastic! Love the video, she just makes me smile







Congrats on a great 2 years Jamie!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Wow 2 years!!! Looks like she had a blast!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

The time sure does fly. Thanks for the Gotcha Day wishes, everyone.


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

Just saw this!!

Sorry I am late


<span style='font-size: 17pt'><span style="color: #990000">Happy Gotcha Day Risa!!!</span></span>


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Happy Gotcha to Risa & Jamie! Just look at that happy smiling face!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Happy Gotcha Day Risa, when is mom going to take you swimming again?


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

Certainly does look like a great gotcha day! The movie was great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Happy Day, Dear Smiling Girl!

And wow, check out that gear. 

Small Stone Cold Ice Cream -- $5
Lid of a Ziploc container -- $7 for pack of four
Cuz octopus. -- $11
Champion Seatbelt harness. -- $30


Best Happy Zoomy dog ever -- Priceless. 


From Us three







to you, Zoomy Girl,










Happy Gotcha Day!


----------

